# Congés payés



## Nounougat1777 (18 Octobre 2022)

Peut-on encore mensualisé les congés payés ?


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

non


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non depuis le 1er janvier 2022 c'est interdit 

Les CP peuvent être payés 
Par 12ème mais après acquisition donc de juin de l'année en cours à mai de N1

En 1 seul fois en juin

Au moment de la prise du congés principal


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

non il n'est plus possible de payer par 12ème, même après acquisition


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

En 1 seul fois en juin

Au moment de la prise du congés principal

Au fur et à mesure de la prise


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Je suis pas bien réveillée ce matin 
J'ai même pas vu que j'avais pas écrit la fin du message 

Plus de 12ème


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

va boire ton café    😜


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

J'en suis à mon 4ème café
Ce matin j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous


----------



## Nounougat1777 (19 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Couleurcafe (19 Octobre 2022)

BONJOUR LES COLLEGUES  
Pour les congés payés nous avons effectivement changé notre méthode car interdit les 10% , en 12ème;
on a fait un avenant début d'année pour corriger et  nous avons choisi le règlement à la prise de chaque congés.
Sauf que madame n'avait pas calculé pour aout le salaire et les 3semaines de congés payés et du coup...... au secours c'est pas possible je vous payerais en trois fois car je ne peux pas sortir cette somme là d'une traite????????? 
Voilà  et ce n'est pas faute de lui avoir signalé😡  par contre ça part à Disney en Italie 2 semaines en vacances en été et ne se cachent pas de me dire qu'ils se sont payés une cuisine toute neuve à la foire!!!!!!!!!!!!
  vraiment c'est de pire en pire.


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Ba en année complète oui, pas en année incomplète


----------



## Couleurcafe (19 Octobre 2022)

JE SUIS EN ANNEE INCOMPLETE


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Bon ba oui, dans ce cas les congés payés ne sont pas mensualisés. A l'embauche, rien ne vous empêche de leur dire de conserver de côté 10 % du salaire de chaque mois pour le mois de juin, sinon ça va être un peu dur de doubler le salaire à cette période. En général ils comprennent ^^


----------



## piwonski (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
On me parle de 13ème mois et d'un mois de salaire à payer en plus du salaire au mois de juin en AI ? Est-ce vrai ? 
Ou bien quand on parle de 13ème mois, cela ne concerne que les CP à payer au mois de juin ? 
Merci pour vos retours


----------



## piwonski (19 Octobre 2022)

Une collègue AM fait toujours payer les CP en 12ème... 
Peut-être qu'elle a mis ça en clause supérieure ? 
Elle est syndiquée en +


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est un peu ça, mais ce n'est pas assimilé à un 13e mois, ce sont juste le paiement des congés payés en AI. Peut-être que vous avez entendu "13e mois" car c'est une façon de dire qu'en gros il faudra payer un salaire supplémentaire après une année à l'ass mat. Le paiement des CP en 12e est interdit dans la CNN.


----------

